# choix d'un casque pour imac/impédance et fréquence



## barn57 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

je voudrais acheter un bon casque audio pour un imac 27 (sennheiser a priori). par contre, dans la doc de l'Imac, j'ai vu que l'impédance était <24 ohm et la réponse en fréquence de 20 Hz à 20 KHz. Question : est ce que cela veut dire qu'il ne sert à rien d'acheter un casque avec une impédance > 24 ohms (sennheiser 595 a une impédance de 50 ohm je crois) et avec une bande plus large que celle indiquée ? Tant qu'on y est quelqu'un a t il se genre de casque et qu'est ce que cela donne sur un imac ?

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## malcbo (1 Avril 2010)

barn57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais acheter un bon casque audio pour un imac 27 (sennheiser a priori). par contre, dans la doc de l'Imac, *j'ai vu que l'impédance était <24 ohm* et la réponse en fréquence de 20 Hz à 20 KHz. Question : est ce que *cela veut dire qu'il ne sert à rien d'acheter un casque avec une impédance > 24 ohms* (sennheiser 595 a une impédance de 50 ohm je crois) et avec une bande plus large que celle indiquée ? Tant qu'on y est quelqu'un a t il se genre de casque et qu'est ce que cela donne sur un imac ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses



C'est le contraire, si ton casque a une impédance inférieure à 24 ohms, il risque de flinguer l'ampli de ta carte audio.
Donc tu dois obligatoirement prendre un casque ayant une impédance supérieure à 24 ohms (ce ne sera pas dur à trouver).

Pour ma part j'ai un casque à 64ohms et en mettant le volume à moitié c'est déjà très fort.
Donc un casque à 50 ohms donnera un volume sonore (en théorie) supérieur encore.


----------



## barn57 (1 Avril 2010)

Merci pour la réponse. Que donne ce type de casque avec de la musique MP3 ? Est il "trop bon" et du coup on entend également tous les défauts ?


----------



## malcbo (2 Avril 2010)

barn57 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse. Que donne ce type de casque avec de la musique MP3 ? Est il "trop bon" et du coup on entend également tous les défauts ?



Je possède en fait un casque "moniteur" pour travailler les sons. (M-Audio Studiophile Q40).
Il est vrai qu'en écoutant de vieux mp3 pas très bien encodés, on note tout de suite tous les défauts (particulièrement en dessous d'un débit de 192kbps)


----------



## fau6il (2 Avril 2010)

barn57 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je voudrais acheter un bon casque audio pour un imac 27 (sennheiser a priori). par contre, dans la doc de l'Imac, j'ai vu que l'impédance était <24 ohm et la réponse en fréquence de 20 Hz à 20 KHz. Question : est ce que cela veut dire qu'il ne sert à rien d'acheter un casque avec une impédance > 24 ohms (sennheiser 595 a une impédance de 50 ohm je crois) et avec une bande plus large que celle indiquée ? Tant qu'on y est quelqu'un a t il se genre de casque et qu'est ce que cela donne sur un imac ?
> 
> Merci pour les réponses



_
Un SENNHEISER HD 600, ( 300 &#8040; ) fonctionne à merveille._


----------

